# Canon stock (CAJ) repeatedly hitting 52-week lows



## ScottyP (May 25, 2012)

I was going to buy a few thousand bucks worth of Canon stock in my retirement portfolio, just to make it interesting to follow Canon's status. Maybe "let them buy me a new Canon" or whatever. Unfortunately, Canon stock (CAJ) is continually triggering news alerts in my browser for having hit a "new 52-week low". I know that cameras are only a part of their business, but they seem to be in a bit of trouble. Plus, their PE ratio is still high compared to others in their industry, even after the recent drops.

Anyone have insight as to how much of this losing is due to the camera end of Canon vs. copiers, printers, etc.? I do know that Nikon has been losing money for years, and of course Sony has too, though they are so big that cameras are only a tiny part of Sony.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

I think Canon has traded in a fairly narrow range since 2010, but the overall trend is to slowly recover from the big dip in 2009. Their value is determined to a great extent by the overall world economy, and with huge uncertanties in Europe, investers might be more cautious right now. I would not invest in them at this point.

http://www.bing.com/finance/search?q=CAJFF&ss=6&FORM=DTPFIO


----------



## ScottyP (May 27, 2012)

Well, at least I didn't invest in Kodak.


----------



## BillyBean (May 29, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I was going to buy a few thousand bucks worth of Canon stock in my retirement portfolio... Unfortunately, Canon stock (CAJ) is continually triggering news alerts in my browser for having hit a "new 52-week low".



What kind of person would buy stock when it's at an all time high? Doesn't this make an all time low an excellent time to buy?

As someone on this forum has as their signature line: 'only dead fish swim with the tide' (though my son points out that jellyfish do as well...)


----------

